# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Vergroting teelballen

## Desender

Ik ben ouder dan 60 en zit met een probleem. Eén van mij twee teelballen is gezwollen. Ik heb er geen pijn in maar zou toch graag weten wat het is en of ik er iets aan kan doen.
Dank op voorhand

----------


## Reindert

Het is op zich normaal dat er 1 groter is dan de ander. Hoe erg is het opgezwollen? Op jouw leeftijd kun je voor de zekerheid beter echt even langs de huisarts denk ik...

----------


## ballenjongen

> Ik ben ouder dan 60 en zit met een probleem. Eén van mij twee teelballen is gezwollen. Ik heb er geen pijn in maar zou toch graag weten wat het is en of ik er iets aan kan doen.
> Dank op voorhand


Om de teelbal zit een vlies (zakje), soms zit daar vocht in en zet dan op. Op zich onschuldig. Indien lastig, kan het zakje worden leeggezogen of weggehaald. In de gaten houden en niets aan doen.

----------


## zven

vraagje
ik heb een opgezwollen rechter teelbal deze is overgevoelig en redelijk pijnlijk.
nu heb ik hierbij ook rugpijn en pijn in mn lies.
(heb ik al een paar keer gehad maar gaat na een paar dagen terug weg)
weet iemand soms wat dit kan zijn ??
k'durf hier zo niet met naar de huisarts (is wat schaamtelijk :Smile:  )
greets

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Zven,

Het zou misschien een teelbalontsteking kunnen zijn, aangezien je ook last van je rug en lies hebt.
Ik denk dat je er verstandig aan doet om toch maar eens langs de huisarts te gaan. Ik snap dat je een schaamte gevoel heb, maar bedenk immers dat hij/zij wel vaker de mannelijke delen heeft gezien, en er niks is om je voor te schamen. 
Ik denk namelijk niet dat het verstandig is om door te blijven lopen met je klachten. En zeg nou zelf: je kunt toch beter even een paar tellen je eigen schamen, dan dat je zo moet blijven door sukkelen met je klacht?

Heel veel sterkte,

Liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Agnes574

Goed gezegd Déy!!
Ik ben het helemaal met je eens!!

Kijk voor de zekerheid eens op het net de informatie over teelbalkanker na Zven...ik wil je zeker niet ongerust maken hoor en dat zal het vast ook niet zijn hoor...maar zo kun je lezen wat de symptomen zijn..en ze dan vergelijken met jouw klacht...
Sterkte en succes...enne: gewoon effe langs de dokter joh..baat het niet,schaadt het ook niet  :Wink:  

Ag Xx

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Zven,

Een vriend van me heeft diezelfde klachten gehad en het klinkt misschien een beetje vreemd, maar bij hem bleek het een liesbreuk te zijn, waarbij een stukje darm in zijn balzak gezakt was... Als ik jou was zou ik hoe dan ook even naar de huisarts gaan, dan heb je zekerheid. Er mee rond blijven lopen lijkt me ook geen pretje...

Succes!

Xx Nikky.

----------


## speedy

hey,

ik ben 44jaar had onlangs last van een zware blaas ontsteking, aangezien ik naar de huisarts ben geweest heeft hij bloed en urine staal genomen, conclusie er is iets niet in orde met mijn prostaat ondanks deze jonge leeftijd. maar na een paar dagen heb ik het gevoel van dat mijn linker tellbal enorm gezwollen is en redelijk pijn doet is normaal?

groetjes

----------


## speedy

hey,

ik ben 44jaar had onlangs last van een zware blaas ontsteking, aangezien ik naar de huisarts ben geweest heeft hij bloed en urine staal genomen, conclusie er is iets niet in orde met mijn prostaat ondanks deze jonge leeftijd. maar na een paar dagen heb ik het gevoel van dat mijn linker teelbal enorm gezwollen is en redelijk pijn doet is dat normaal?

groetjes

----------


## middenrifje

Zven,

Ik heb de zelfde klacht als jij, ik ben wel naar de huisarts geweest. Zijn onderzoek was het volgende bij controle van de teelballen voelt hij of er geen harde bultjes zitten, het moet voelen als soepele rubberballen. Volgens de dokter was het een simpel onderzoek waarbij direct vast te stellen is of het niet goed is. Volgens de dokter was alles OK. Mijn vraag en gedachte blijven waar komt dan die pijn vandaan uit rug/lies en een vergrootte r.teelbal.
Ik loop nu +/- 3 jaar rond met deze klacht zonder duidelijke uitslag van twee ziekenhuizen.
Moet er zgn mee leren leven

Sterkte

----------


## speedy

> vraagje
> ik heb een opgezwollen rechter teelbal deze is overgevoelig en redelijk pijnlijk.
> nu heb ik hierbij ook rugpijn en pijn in mn lies.
> (heb ik al een paar keer gehad maar gaat na een paar dagen terug weg)
> weet iemand soms wat dit kan zijn ??
> k'durf hier zo niet met naar de huisarts (is wat schaamtelijk )
> greets


hey zven,

ik ben een 2 tal weken naar een uroloog geweest, saar heb ik een antibiotca gekregen, nu heb ik vandaag de uitslag gekregen van de huisarts van mijn urinestaal daaruit blijkt de medicatie niet imuum is met het bacterie die ik heb vrij a.s terug naar uroloog

groetjes speedy

----------


## karel ikke

Hallo,

mijn rechter teelbal is ferm gezwollen, diameter +-6cm en begint redelijk veel pijn te doen.
Ik weet dat de ene wa kan verschillen in grootte maar dit is geen beetje meer.
en als ik ga plassen heb ik troebele zaadslierten in men straaltje.


ISTHIS NORMAL???????


Wie heeft ongeveer hetzelfde meegemaakt of kan me hierover info geven aub??

GRTZ.

----------


## questioning the questions

ik ben 17 en mijn linker teelbal is ongeveer anderhalf keer zo groot als de rechter, als het niet groter is. ook voelt deze warm aan, is het mogelijk dat dit komt doordat ik mijn mobiel (zonder hoesje) in mijn linker broekzak draag?

----------


## Flogiston

Ja, dat is zeker mogelijk.

Wat er kan gebeuren is dat je telefoon bloedvaten afknelt. Dat geeft op den duur natuurlijk problemen. Je kunt er reacties van krijgen die lijken op een ontsteking. Het is zelfs mogelijk dat de bloedstroom zodanig geblokkeerd raakt dat je bloedstolseltjes krijgt, die na een tijdje losschieten en elders in het lichaam een klein bloedvaatje verstoppen.

Je kunt zelf nagaan of dit afknellen bij jou een probleem is. Doe je telefoon in je broekzak zoals je altijd doet, en let dan eens heel goed op of je die telefoon kunt voelen. Doe dit zowel staand als zittend, en doe het in diverse houdingen.

Als je de druk van je telefoon kunt voelen, loop je het risico op afknelling van bloedvaten.

----------

